# Omeprozole and food digestion



## Caz2711 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Has anyone who is taking omeprazole found that they are no longer digesting certain foods? Without being too graphic, I've started to find that parts of previously digestible foods are turning up in my BMs (bell peppers, carrots etc). I'm really worried because this means I'm not getting what little nutrients I can consume (eating has been on/off at the moment). I know that stomach acid breaks down food, and that PPIs inhibit some of that acid, but am I maybe inhibiting too much? I'm currently on 60mg (the highest dose), but thought I might try to reduce it and see if that helps. I've also been chewing my food into oblivion, because I know enzymes are released in saliva as well to break down nutrients, but I'm not seeing any difference.

Any help/similar reactions appreciated.


----------

